# Cooper out for the season, comeback = failure?



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Cooper sidelined for rest of season


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It's sad. Obviously things didn't work out the way she wanted, but Cooper returned because she loves the game, and that's what metters the most. It's not fair to say it's a failure.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

She says she intends to play next year. I hope she can make a comeback but I think it is going to be tough at her age and with that type of surgery. Too bad, I was hoping for Houston to give LA a good battle.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Its hardly failure!! She'll be back next season...stronger than ever.!!


I still luv ya Coop


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Cooper Comeback = Failure? Noooo*

I don't think Cynthia Cooper's comeback to basketball was a failure because she was able to play in a few games and she realized that she still had it. Depending on how her surgery recovery and rehab goes, Cooper may have no ill effects at all. Yeah she is forty, but she stays fit and is healthy.:yes:


----------

